# Cảm nắng là gì, những dấu hiệu của cảm nắng



## vietmom (31/5/18)

Cảm nắng là hiện tượng xảy ra khi tiếp xúc nhiều với nắng nóng mùa hè và có thể xảy ra với bất kỳ người nào nhất là vào thời điểm những ngày hè.

*Cảm nắng là gì?*
Cảm nắng là một trong những căn bệnh mùa hè phổ biến và không nên xem thường. Bởi nó tiềm ẩn nhiều mối đe dọa sức khỏe, thậm chí ảnh hưởng đến tính mạng.

Vì thế, bạn cần nắm rõ về nguyên nhân và những dấu hiệu của say nắng để biết cách phòng tránh căn bệnh mùa hè phổ biến này.




_Cảm nắng là hiện tượng dễ gặp vào mùa hè và có thể nguy hiểm tính mạng nếu không có biện pháp xử lý (Ảnh minh họa)_​
*Dấu hiệu của cảm nắng*
- Ù tai, hoa mắt, nhiệt độ cơ thể tăng.
- Da khô, sắc tố da nhợt nhạt.
- Nhức đầu.
- Mệt mỏi, lả người.
- Buồn nôn, ói mửa.
- Tim đập nhanh và mạnh.
- Trụy tim, rối loạn điện giải.
- Rối loạn chức năng của nhiều cơ quan khác.

Nếu không được phát hiện, cấp cứu, chăm sóc kịp thời, người bệnh sẽ xuất hiện một vài triệu chứng nghiêm trọng hơn:
- Thở gấp, mạch tăng, không kiểm soát được hành vi, lú lẫn, ngất xỉu.
- Cơ thể kiệt nước do đổ mồ hôi, mất nước qua hơi thở và qua da ảnh hưởng đến tuần hoàn máu.
- Bị chuột rút, tay chân co thắt, co giật.
- Hôn mê.
- Huyết áp tụt và suy tim, có thể dẫn đến tử vong.





_Video: Mẹo chữa cảm nắng đơn giản, hiệu quả (Nguồn: Youtube)_​
_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

